# Firestone initials



## JAF/CO (Mar 16, 2019)

Firestone initials
What year did Firestone offer the initials on the front fender


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## John (Mar 16, 2019)

37-38 I will have some soon.


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks John
Jim


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 17, 2019)

Bringing this thread back up since I too need some fender initials.

John, any status ????

Thanks


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 6, 2019)

Bump for the needy


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2019)

I am still in need myself! SPS pretty please


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 7, 2019)

With sugar on top John. EACWC and an extra tray for me *please.*


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 7, 2019)

Thanks Sir !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 8, 2019)

Yes thank you


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2019)

Can someone make a complete list of letters?
I cant go by a bunch of old post, PM's and emails and try to make a list. I just need one complete list .
John


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 11, 2019)

List 

Kickstand3
RMS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2019)

John said:


> Can someone make a complete list of letters?
> I cant go by a bunch of old post, PM's and emails and try to make a list. I just need one complete list .
> John




Going back through the posts here is what I came up with. For those I tagged please double check to make sure I got it right. For anyone NOT listed this is your chance-please email me with your requirement and I will edit this post--cutoff this Friday (Sep 13
@Freqman1 - SPS x 2/tray
@CWCMAN - EACWC x 2/trays x 2
@Kickstand3 - RMS
@JAF/CO - J x 3, A x 5, F x 3, C x 2, K x 2/trays x 3
@Autocycleplane - C
@prewarbikes4sale - MSS x 2
@cyclingday - MDC
@Howard Gordon - HFG
@ballooney - SCS
@z-bikes - JAZ
@catfish - ESP, VLS/tray x 2
@New Mexico Brant - BRM & WTF
@A.S.BOLTNUT - RGL
@STRADALITE - JAM/tray
@sm2501 - SEM
@Barto - RWB
@bikeman76 - JRE/tray
@Mark Mattei - BAT
@higgens - JMB/tray
@mfhemi1969 - MAF, BAD/tray
@markivpedalpusher - M x 3, A x 1, H x 1, R x 1/trays x 2
@mynameislegion - JNM/tray

A-13, B-4, C-9, D-2, E-5, F-6, G-2, H-2, J-7, K-2, L-2, M-12, P-3, R-6, S-14, T-2, V-1, W-4, Z-1    Tray - 14


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 11, 2019)

Thanks, Shawn!
I appreciate you taking this on.


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 11, 2019)

Thanks for putting together the list Shawn and a big thanks to John for running another batch.

My request is correct Shawn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2019)

@John can you tell us what cost will be? At this point I’m ready to donate a kidney or give up a grandchild-others may not have such a need! V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 11, 2019)

I would like to add to the list

2 - J
4 - A
2 - F
2 - C
2 - K
And I could use 3 Trays if that’s possble

Thanks Shawn




James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Sep 11, 2019)

I bought another so I could use one more MSS
Thanks Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2019)

JAF/CO said:


> I would like to add to the list
> 
> 2 - J
> 4 - A
> ...



Done--check to make sure I have the right quantity of each Jim.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2019)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I bought another so I could use one more MSS
> Thanks Mike



Done!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 11, 2019)

I noticed, that so far, my middle name, is the only letter D requested.
Since John ran that first batch, I was able to acquire an original letter set that had a D in it.
When those first ones were made, we weren’t sure, what each letter of the alphabet actually looked like in the font style that Firestone specified.
So, the D was made as a best guess.
I’m not sure if any of the other letters have any distinct differences, but the original D was different enough, that the program might need to be updated.
Just a thought, since my initials use a D.



Thanks, John!


----------



## catfish (Sep 11, 2019)

Yes! Please and thank you !


----------



## catfish (Sep 11, 2019)

catfish said:


> Yes! Please and thank you !




I could also use VLS and two trays. Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2019)

catfish said:


> I could also use VLS and two trays. Thanks!



Updated!


----------



## Barto (Sep 11, 2019)

Hey, I’m still interested!
Bart


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Sep 11, 2019)

I could use MAF and BAD, Also 1 tray if possible! Thanks Mike


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 11, 2019)

@Freqman1 I’d like to add the following if quantity’s permit.

2 - trays 
3 - M
1 - A 
1 - H
1 - R

Thanks !
Mark


----------



## catfish (Sep 12, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Updated!




Thank you !


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 13, 2019)

@Freqman1 @ratrodz could use a tray and letters: ACE & SAG  Thank you!


----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2019)

I'll jump in for 2-M, 2-R, 2-G & 1 tray. Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2019)

Ok thats it I'm compiling the list and sending it. V/r Shawn

Update--the list was sent to @John   Please do not send anymore requests. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## catfish (Sep 13, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Ok thats it I'm compiling the list and sending it. V/r Shawn
> 
> Update--the list was sent to @John   Please do not send anymore requests. Thanks, Shawn



Thank you


----------

